# MTH Triplex - First photo(s)



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you David Roberts for sending me the first pic I've seen of the new Triplex!!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

I'm getting the all black Erie version.... 










http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/triplex_1024.JPG - 1024x768 version 


I'm ready for the Tri's and tested out the new coal consist for it this weekend....  











Videos from the run are processing now. More pics at: 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Gardenrr2008.htm 


I'm talking with someone that may get some photos of the Triplex from this weekend's show and will post whatever I get.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Ray. 
Sweet lookin loco it should be great loco very different indeed/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 
your photos with the NS Dash - 9s engines with the coal cars is awsome..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif 
Nick.


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray, 

Thanks for posting the pic. I did see this at the ECLSTS but failed to snap a shot. I think the magic question is "when will MTH be shipping this unit". The upgrades on this loco will make it a "want to have". I'm just not holding my breath to think we'll see it this year. 

Thanks,


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. 

Hey Paul: I have some hope that we will see it soon. I've been told MTH has changed their product announcement times so that they are closer to actual delivery. Some evidence to back this could be the fact they had no real 2006 catalog and seeing as how the normal time to market is about 2 years, I'm guessing they may have delayed the new product announcements by one year and listed them in the 2007 catalog as opposed to the 06. Considering they announced the Triplex around a year ago and we already have the prototype, we may be close. (Can only hope) MTH shows this is supposed to ship next month. Last date was listed was Dec 07. 

The Triplex should be another stump puller. Considering one MTH Big Boy can just about pull 2 Aristo Mallets to a stall in a pull contest... If the Triplex has that third motor set powered like I heard it will be, it will likely outpull anything else out there. 

Got an email last night that CC was trying to send me some pics of the Tri from the last show. Once I get them and permission to share I'll get them posted here. (Thanks CC!) 

I just heard too that MTH is sold of out Big Boys again. Not sure if they are planning another run or not. This is great news on many fronts... Provides clear evidence that people are buying these engines and that there is a market for them and 2. that we may see even more large steam from MTH in the future. 


Raymond


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm......sweet! Well worth the wait and _almost_ enticing enough to make me look at Standard Gauge steam!


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray, 

Thanks for the update I'll be very glad to see if the units arrive next month. I'll buy one. 

BTW, will you be trying a DCS install in the new Bachmann K-27 soon? I've seen the inside of the engine, looks like a real easy conversion. Fly wheel is exposed and plenty of room to install the new smoke unit and PC boards. Let me know if you do one in the future. May want you to do mine. 

Thanks,


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

If it has a flywheel already then it is without a doubt one I will be willing to convert. I'm currently taking a breather from MTH DCS conversions. In about the last year I've completed about 23 and just need a break. I'll let you know when I start back up if you are interested then. 

Raymond


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Is the shade of BLUE acurate?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I understand I don't think so, but Bachmann used the same shade on the Mogul I have so... I believe the comments I've heard on the color were supposed to be a blue/grey mix with more grey than what is in this model, but of course the only pics we have of the real thing are all in black and white. I liked the all black better regardless what is prototypical or not. 

Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, I see another video in your future. But the question that comes to mind is, CAN you TOP the "Brick House" video? It will be interesting to see.....lol 
Oh, and I have been informed by "upper Management" ( the wife ) that you will not be allowed to bring the Tri over and run it in the basement and talk me into buying one..........LOL just kidding. That is a good looking engine, I think a picture of it sitting next to the B'mann Mogul would be cool. 
Do you know how the Tender connects to the Engine? I am curious about that for some reason. 

Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL Next time we get together we'll figure something out on the Triplex thing... Maybe start saving your money now and when the time comes say the Largescale fairy gave it to you. LOL 

Too bad I won't get a blue one to do a side by side shot like you say. hehe I don't honestly think I can outdo the brickhouse video... you know how most sequels are, they're never as good. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Not sure how it connects to the engine, would think it would need to be a fairly robust connection... 

Hopefully some time this weekend we will have more photos to share. 

Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL Next time we get together we'll figure something out on the Triplex thing... Maybe start saving your money now and when the time comes say the Largescale fairy gave it to you. LOL 

That's a good idea. I am laughing my butt of at that. Depending on the price, of course, it might jus be tempting enough to get a blue one just to take the picture. they are about the same color. 
Besides, she wants the Mogul for herself, so she needs a "BIG" Loco to go with it. I might be able to convince her.........he he he he 

Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Delivery update: I'm hearing June/July now for the Triplex. I think we're close. 

Also, Chillicharlie: If you can, can you resend those pictures you had of the Triplex? I never was able to get them. I appreciate your trying.  


Raymond


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the latest shipping schedule shows the Triplex as shipping in May, June-July makes sense. All the stuff I anticipated shipping in May has slipped to June. If the Triplex actually ships next month, than I'll be optimistic about the things I have on order. 

Mark


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to Chillicharlie for sending me these pics. " border=0> 
Nice! 
















































Original size: 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex-Chillicharlie-1.jpg 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex-Chillicharlie-2.jpg 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex-Chillicharlie-3.jpg 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex-Chillicharlie-4.jpg 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex-Chillicharlie-5.jpg 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex-Chillicharlie-6.jpg 
Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting those pic's Raymond! I'll take a blue version! 

It looks like the rear tender engine is powered by looking at that big plug hanging under the cab which is good..I think the ho version only has 2 sets of drivers powered and the tender set no. 3 was free-wheeling. 

It looks like the new F7's in the first pic! hmmm...


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Chuck, 

I believe the plug is to connect to the DCS system in the tender. The rear set of drivers on the tender are free wheeling. I asked the MTH salesman at the ECLSTS that question when I was there last month. 

Ray, BTW I also have the all black Erie on pre-order. Should make a nice addition to my RR. 

Thanks, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Had to do it Ray didn't ya just had to show them close ups... now i have to order one, there goes my disney vacation this year cause you know i just cant have just one. they look bigger than 1/32 should be nice judging by the pictures.. and Chuck i think that NYC engine is there f-3 i think.. 
Nick


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

light pastel baby-boy-blue /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 
(it could have been SO much better /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif ) 

Well Im not quite ready to release this collection of webpages to the world yet.. 
(im still waiting on permission to use some photos) 
but I can release page 2 of 5, the page on Russia Iron.. 
here you go! 


http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/Maine-2foot-Color/page2.html 


the other pages (on Maine 2-footers) should be up soon.. 


thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Well Scott, 
all i can say is that picture of the jupiter is fantastic, and i'm not an oldie loco fan .but that sure is purdy.. 
Nick


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great info Scott. 

Compared to some videos I'd seen of the O gauge version this one seemed a toned down blue. One thing is for sure, the color they used for the HO version is much greyer than this, which I have to assume is to make sure they appeal to the critical tastes of the HO market. I was surprised they didn't go with the same color for us as the HO engine since I had heard before that the protoypical color was more of a grey. 

No matter, some here like the blue and that's what they will be getting so.  

LOL this is going to be one slick engine to see running Nick.  

Sigh... I was afraid of that Paul. Had heard that once before but heard from someone else it was supposed to be powered. For the $ I was going to be surprised if it was powered as they would need the extra motor and slave board. If there was a way to reliably add power to it, I'd do it in a heartbeat but am not sure we could come up with a reliable way of mounting the motor in there. Maybe I can come up with something. Would be really slick to have all engines powered. Not that we would need the pulling power, just the principal of the thing. 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way, here is a photo of one of MTH's HO Triplexes. The boiler color is definitely toned down. 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Trainshow_031508_1024_0002.JPG 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just sharing what I'm hearing too... a dealer friend of mine recently spoke with Jeff Strank and one other higher up at one of the MTH shows and they confirmed the Triplex would have a powered tender engine set. 

The HO version is confirmed not powered. 

Sounds like we have some confusion between the MTH folks on this. I have an email off to Andy at MTH to get his input. 


Raymond


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray, 

Thanks for trying to get to the bottom of it. I would be very surprised to hear that they've powered up the drivers in the tender. I would think that would mean a higher price, since the BB is roughly the same price with two motors and related electronics. 

Either way I'll be happy with the engine. A real unique piece of work. 

Thanks,


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

JUST IN! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

************************ 
Mr. Manley, 

Hello. Thank you for contacting MTH Electric Trains. I have checked with the production department and they have informed me that all of the drivers will be powered on the RailKing One Gauge Triplex. So the tender engine set will actually have it's own motor and be powered. 
Please let me know if there is anything else I can help you with. 
Thank you, 

Kirstin Martinez 
MTH Electric Trains 
**************************** 

Best news I've heard all year! 

Soon as I get it, I'll do a video of one pulling two Mallets backwards in the house..... hehehehe /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif I can't begin to imagine the pulling force this engine will have. The MTH Big Boy so far has the most at 7lbs 6oz pull force. This thing maybe around 10 lb! Good lord. lol /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Intersting tid bit... If I recall correctly, the Virginian version of the Triplex had about a 200,000 lbs starting tractive effort which divided by 32 would equate to a model that would have to pull 6,250 lbs to be true to scale. When you think about how powerful these machines were for their size, just look at what a true equivalent model in 1:32 would pull! 3 Tons! Just remarkable for technology for anytime let alone the mid 1910's. Just amazing. 
Raymond


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The tractive effort is more associated with the volume rather than just the length so divide the 200,000 by 32-cubed and you get about 6.1 pounds


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodness, forgive my mistatement on the starting tractive effort, the 1:1 Erie version was rated at 160,000lbs. (Interesting note, the factor of adhesion was 4.79. The Big Boy was ~4.00 as I understand it) 

Hey Charles, on the conversion....(I'm thinking aloud here..) perhaps it's more a matter of which perspective we look at it from? (but I know from my doing practice drills for the CPA exam years ago, the 'obvious' simplistic answer is very often wrong.  ) The 6 lb figure does seem more reasonable as it closely matches the MTH Big Boy pull power of 7.5 lbs. But, if you are scaling down the weight, to be scale, the weight of the model would need to be 26,781 lbs. If you are trying to calculate scale weight, would that not be correct? If so, then in that case a tractive effort figure of 5000lbs (@ 160,000lbs 1:1) would seem appropriate. 

Ok, a light bulb just went off... 

So maybe with your conversion, because our weights are so off (so much lighter as an MTH Big Boy weighs 18 lbs not 25,000)it's a more accurate comparison of the model to 1:1 to use volume? Ok talking and thinking this through I think I understand where you are coming from. Makes sense. So there are two ways to look at it. 1) A raw conversion down to scale (just divide by 32) which doesn't offer any sort of comparison to our models or 2) calculate by volume which will provide a more accurate comparison to how our models actually perform. 


Raymond


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Try calculating the weight of a 1:1 BigBoy and what the 1:32 scale model should and actually does weigh... Off the top of my punkin haid I don't remember the exact weight of a BB, but lets just say 1-million pounds, Then the 1:32 scale weight would be 1,000,000/32 = 32250pounds... ridiculous! Try 1,000,000/32/32/32 = 1,000,000/32768 = 30.51pounds... I bet that is pretty close to the actual weight of a 1:32 scale model of a BB. 

Consider the volume of water, does the 1:32 scale model hold just 1/32nds of the water in a 1:1 BB? No, it is closer to 1/32768ths. Take a gallon just of water... cut it in half across the top and it holds 1/2 the water, but it is NOT a 1:2 scale of the jug... you have to remove 1/2 the length AND 1/2 the width so the "1:2 scale" gallon is 1/8th (2x2x2) the volume. 1:32 scale model is 1/32768ths of the volume. 

Weight is a "volume" function and so too, I believe, is Tractive Effort.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, it's 4:47am and I have read all your calculation ideas and theory's. And I have come to the conclusion that you are both, basically, wrong. 
The Big Boy and Tri-Plex are " models", not a scaled down version of the real thing. They are,in fact, made of Plastic, Stamped Steel, and Aluminum. They do not burn Coal or Oil, and do not hold water. So, the best way to determine the tractive effort and pulling weight is to wait till Ray gets his and have him put it on a scale to see how much it weighs, and then use his Fish scale to determine the pulling power. 
I am not trying to pi** anyone off, but just dealing in reality. The only way your calculations will work is if someone would take a REAL engine and " shrink it " to scale. I do not beleive that machine has been invented yet, but the Military COULD be working on it. 

Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank goodness for smart people.  

You are exactly correct. The water capacity example drove the point home for my simple mind. 24,000gal for the 1:1 Big Boy tender(for engines 4000-4019), divided just by 32 comes to 750 gallons. I don't think I could get that much water in my MTH tender. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif By volume it's .7324 gallons. Much closer to what a 1:32 model could actually hold. 

Thanks for posting. 

hehe Cliff, what are you doing up that late anyway? Now that the sun's up, take a look at the tender water figures, that cleared it up for me.  


Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe Cliff, what are you doing up that late anyway? 


Something about a train show gets me too excited to sleep. And the module I have been working on will have the Lamp posts lit up finally.  I am anxious to hear what people think of it. 
Who's the smart person you be talkin' about? 
Cliff


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually Cliff is right. The model will be different, but we are just making some rough SWAGs here. I bet the model will be slightly stronger than the calc's predict, but the calcs will be "close"... of course we all know that "Close" only counts in Horseshoes and Thermonuclear weapons.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 05/03/2008 12:01 PM
Actually Cliff is right. The model will be different, but we are just making some rough SWAGs here. I bet the model will be slightly stronger than the calc's predict, but the calcs will be "close"... of course we all know that "Close" only counts in Horseshoes and Thermonuclear weapons.




Charles, unfortunately, I have some very sad news to report; " Close " no longer counts in Horshoes. Since evryone playing the game was getting "close" and not trying to get a ' ringer' or next to the post, they have taken the close points out of the game./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 
so now, it is only accountable in Thermonuclear weapons. I really hated to be the one to break it ya, but SOMEBODY had to do it. 
Cliff


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Me bubble is burst!


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 04/29/2008 9:27 AM
Just sharing what I'm hearing too... a dealer friend of mine recently spoke with Jeff Strank and one other higher up at one of the MTH shows and they confirmed the Triplex would have a powered tender engine set. 





One could hope to provide enough (virtual) steam for all 6 cylinders


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone heard anymore news from MTH on if these have shipped from Asia yet or not? 
Thanks, 
Paul Torrey


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Paul, 

My dealer has still not received any update from the June/July timeframe. In the past, MTH has announced the big One Gauge product once it hits the water so we are at the very least still a month out. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Raymond


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray, 

Here's the latest I heard direct from MTH's Customer Service yesterday afternoon: 

Mr. Torrey, 

Hi. The latest information from the project manager is that the Triplex should ship from overseas at the end of August. With the standard transport time this should mean that the engines will arrive at MTH around the end of September. Please let me know if you have any other questions. 
Thank you, 


Looks like October at this time. 

Paul Torrey


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Having the O Gauge Version, I'd LOVE to get the G Scale version!! 
But, only if it'll handle an 8 foot Diameter curve, and IF I can handle the price! 
An absolutely gorgeous locomotive!! Regardless of color(s).


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul, this is actually great news for me. Give me a little more time to save up. " border=0> 
Great to hear about the O gauge engine, I think it will be a great looking engine myself in One Gauge. Shoot an email to Jim at [email protected] He's selling them for $1000 and he's a smaller dealer so you get very personal service. Great guy!


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

The current shipping schedule shows the Erie triplexes as May 08 and the Virginian as Sep 08. Don't hold your breath. The same schedule now shows the GG1 slipped to August 08 and the PAs to Mar 09! 



Breathless in Oklahoma 


Mark


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Rayman..that's where my order is placed!  

Mark..the MTH shipping schedule is getting crazy! March '09 for the Pa's../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 
I have read on other train forums that China manufacturing took a beating from the recent disasters. 

I wouldn't be at all suprised to see the Triplex around December of '08 and I'm kinda suprised about the GG1's, I seen the prototype last Nov. and figured that it would be out by now../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, I shot you an email.... and I plan on ordering the Virginian version.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news Chuck on your Triplex order!  Sounds like there are going to be quite a few of them roaming around the MLS pages. 

Shawn: Awesome. I just shot you an email back. Sounds like you will have a Triplex on order very shortly yourself.  

Nick, which version are you getting? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 


Raymond


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, Raymond, it looks like there will be a few of these roaming around. I ordered mine last Thursday, and I cant wait for September to arrive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

UMMMMMMMMMMMMMM AFTER YESTRDAYS PUCHASE I'M BROKE RIGHT NOW, BUT IM TRYING TO SELL MY GIRLFREINDS KID FOR A LITTLE EXRA CASH/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gifANY TAKERS???HE CAN COOK AND CLEAN AND KNOWS HOW TO CHANGE EXHAUST SYSTEMS ON FORIEN CARS he he he /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif IM TAKEN A LIKIN TO THE BLUE ONE AND NOW THAT THEY HAVE DELAYED FOR A BIT, IT WILL GIVE ME A CHANCE TO RECUPE....ALL THIS MODEL RRING STUFF CAN SURE WEAR ONE OUT QUICKLY!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 
NICK...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LMAO /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By MarkLewis on 06/20/2008 3:41 PM
The current shipping schedule shows the Erie triplexes as May 08 and the Virginian as Sep 08. Don't hold your breath. The same schedule now shows the GG1 slipped to August 08 and the PAs to Mar 09! 



Breathless in Oklahoma" border=0> 


Mark




Mark, do you have one of these on order as well? 

Raymond


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond,

No, I did not order a triplex.

Mark


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Update: 

Gary Woolard has posted a pic of what appears to be the production model of the Triplex. Check out the color of the boiler! Looks like a pretty accurate Russian metal color! Closer than the baby blue of the prototype. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/13/tpage/1/view/topic/postid/39971/Default.aspx#40469 

Hmmmmm..... Did I make the right decision to go with the all black? " border=0> 

Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 07/22/2008 10:29 PM
Update: 

Gary Woolard has posted a pic of what appears to be the production model of the Triplex. Check out the color of the boiler! Looks like a pretty accurate Russian metal color! Closer than the baby blue of the prototype. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/13/tpage/1/view/topic/postid/39971/Default.aspx#40469 

Hmmmmm..... Did I make the right decision to go with the all black? " border=0>" border=0> 

Raymond




Ray, I think it is the lighting that throws the color off. I had wondered if you saw that picture. It doese look dark but I think it is due to the angle of the picture. 
Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Cliff, 

It's not the same model. If you look at the Erie lettering on the tender, it's much smaller and sized more like what is in the catalog. The American freedom train's colors above it looks right. MTH caught flack over the O gauge baby blue boilers from prior runs and the HO version I saw back in March was the more proper grayish color and looks exactly like this one does. I really think this is a true representation of the final color. " border=0> We will see shortly I think. " border=0> 

Here is the HO version. This shows as you said the lighting can definitely affect the look of the color in the pictures, but not so dramatic (I think) as to go from such a baby blue to being so grey. But another big giveaway is the drivers, notice how they are painted on the new picture Gary just took compared to the prototype I posted pics of. 




























Original prototype: 











Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary just gave me permission to post his picture here of the Triplex. The link to his thread is above. 










Smaller tender and cab lettering, painted drivers, grayer boiler... this must be the production model.  


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the Triplex is due in Dec 08, wanted to share that I still haven't heard any updates for delivery yet. I just checked with my dealer Jim and he said he hadn't heard anything yet. 


Raymond


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Ray looks like the under tree presents will be bare of a new loco. later RJD


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe Yeah looks like it. I'll at least get to enjoy seeing extra $ in the bank account for a change...









You ask Santa for anything this year?


Raymond


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, even in 1/32 scale that's a big loco! Imagine if it were 1/20!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL man 1:20 would be REALLY BIG. I'd really kill for a 1:29 version of one of these but, I'll take 1:32 as opposed to nothing. 


UPDATE: MTH is supposed to get a production sample in January so it's looking like we won't see it til late Jan or Feb. 

More time to save up.










Raymond


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

I Just Checked and MTH is showing a DEC. 8th As the shipping date...so maybe just in time for Christmas...maybe


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Shawn,

Are you sure you weren't reading it as Dec '08 as in 2008? Everything I've heard directly from MTH is we probably won't see containers hit the states until late January or early February. But if they are arriving early this month, it truly would be a Merry Christmas.

Regards,

Paul Torrey


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, You're right it's Dec. 2008 I misread it the first time...guess I'm getting anxious about getting the one I have on Order


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray I was really looking forward to anew LS for Christmas but it's not available as yet. Later RJD


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

My dealer is saying the same thing as well, late Jan early Feb. It'll be here before you know it. 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Surprise update: My dealer told me that all the black versions of the Triplex will be in by the end of the year so this could mean mid Jan deliveries depending on how fast the tests go.










Raymond


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray,

Boy, that's a very nice surpise. It may be a very good start to the new year with this new addition from MTH. I hope they post a video showing the operation of this engine like they have with the GG-1.

Thanks for the update.

Merry Christmas,

Paul Torrey


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Surprise, Surprise, Surprise..(like Gomer Pyle)...









Those will be a nice New Years







!!

Hmmm, the new smoking quillable whistles...









I'll be awaiting the Erie Russian Blue version...







!!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul A. Torrey on 04/08/2008 5:23 PM
Ray, 

Thanks for the update I'll be very glad to see if the units arrive next month. I'll buy one. 

BTW, will you be trying a DCS install in the new Bachmann K-27 soon? I've seen the inside of the engine, looks like a real easy conversion. Fly wheel is exposed and plenty of room to install the new smoke unit and PC boards. Let me know if you do one in the future. May want you to do mine. 

Thanks, 




Hey Paul, I don't know if you noticed that I just completed a Bachmann 2-8-0 Consolidation. If you want to me to look at the K-27 just let me know, I could take it probably any time but no rush. And Merry Christmas to you as well. 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just received an email from MTH that led me to the Jan 12 news release that the black Triplex (Erie version) was released as of last week (week of Jan 4th). 

It's just a matter of time now before they start showing up at the dealers.

My dealer said MTH just told him MTH should receive them sometime between 1/14 - 1/31. The clock is ticking....


Raymond


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray,

That's the one I have on order with my local MTH Dealer. Hope to see it soon.

BTW, do you know why they haven't posted any news on these shipping or posted any videos yet? 

Let us know when you get yours as I'd like to hear your review of the capabilities.

Thanks,

Paul Torrey


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Paul,

I think we will see it soon. 

I'm not sure, I would guess they probably haven't received them quite yet although they must be very close. On the videos, they seem to only post them every now and then for certain engines. I think it would help them sell if they would post them on all of them but they must be relatively time consuming for them to produce.

Definitely will do. I'm going to open mine up and look for some certain things before I run them to hopefully ensure I don't have a repeat to what happened with the Big Boys. I'll post here everthing I do in case you or others will want to do the same. I know for sure I'll heat shrink the motor diode to ensure it stays electrically isolated, will probably add fuses between the front and rear engine sets but it may not be needed, will hone down the sliders so they aren't as wide and will add shims on the axles like I do the Big Boys and Mallets. 

Will do, I'll do a pull test to see what it can pull. With the Big boy pulling an avg of 7.5lbs this might be up around 10lb with the extra tender set powered! 


Raymond


----------

